# make somebody ready



## linguist786

السلام عليكم

How do you say "to make somebody ready"?

Example sentence:

_It is up to us to make the people ready to give sacrifices._

Can you also give the translit if possible.

Shukran!


----------



## clevermizo

linguist786 said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> How do you say "to make somebody ready"?
> 
> Example sentence:
> 
> _It is up to us to make the people ready to give sacrifices._
> 
> Can you also give the translit if possible.
> 
> Shukran!



I believe you can use جهّز jahhaza. There may be a better alternative.

My attempt to translate:

يجب علينا أن نجهّز الناس بالذبائح
or perhaps without علينا

...or perhaps also:
يجب (علينا) أن نجهّز الناس بذبح الذبائح

My possibilities are in transliteration:

1. yajibu (3alayna) 2an nujahhiza n-naasa bidh-dhabaa2i7.
2. yajibu (3alayna) 2an nujahhiza n-naasa bidh-dhab7i dh-dhabaa2i7.

Edit: Note, I'm not sure what best translates the idiom "it is up to..." so I just used something with a similar sense.


----------



## Saleh Al-Qammaari

linguist786 said:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> How do you say "to make somebody ready"?
> 
> Example sentence:
> 
> _It is up to us to make the people ready to give sacrifices._
> 
> Can you also give the translit if possible.
> 
> Shukran!


وعليكم السلام

I second the suggestion of Clevermizo 

Best wishes​


----------



## coptiyah

Hi,

I suppose you could also use
علينا اعداد الناس للتضحية

3alayna i3dad alnaas liltad7ya



I don't know about ذبائح but I would have translated sacrificeتضحية

regards,


----------



## elroy

crystal clear said:


> I second the suggestion of Clevermizo


 Really? Are you sure you didn't misread his post?

نجهز الناس بالذبائح does not mean "make people ready to give sacrifices." In fact, I'm not even sure what it would mean.  In a particular context, I guess it could mean "prepare people [for something previously mentioned] by making sacrifices."

My suggestion: تقع علينا (نحن) مسؤولية إعداد الناس لتقديم الذبائح
The نحن in parentheses should be used if "us" is to be stressed.


----------



## linguist786

So that would be:

taqa3a 3alaynaa (naHnu) mas2uuliyya i3daad litaqdiimi 'dh-dhabaa2iH

?


----------



## elroy

Almost.

taqa3*u* 3alaynaa (remember that a final alif that is part of a suffix tends to be pronounced short) (naHnu) mas2uuliyya*(tu)* i3daad*i* *'n-naasi* litaqdiimi 'dh-dhabaa2iH*(i) *

Sorry; I guess I should have added a transliteration.


----------



## cherine

clevermizo said:


> يجب علينا أن نجهّز الناس بالذبائح
> or perhaps without علينا
> 
> ...or perhaps also:
> يجب (علينا) أن نجهّز الناس بذبح الذبائح


I'd understand نجهِّز الناس بالذبائح as prepare the ذبائح for people; i.e. give the people الذبائح


Now, the word ذبائح itself is not very accurate; because not all sacrifices are "slaughtered animals"  So, I'd go for Coptiyah's suggestion: التضحية



coptiyah said:


> I suppose you could also use
> علينا اعداد الناس للتضحية


إعداد - تجهيز are both correct for "prepare".



linguist786 said:


> How do you say "to make somebody ready"?
> Example sentence:
> _It is up to us to make the people ready to give sacrifices._


I suggest:
علينا إعداد الناس للتضحية
3alayna i3daadu 'n-naasi lit-taD7iya(ti)
علينا أن نجعل الناس مستعدين للتضحية
3alayna an naj3ala 'n-naasa musta3iddiin(a) lit-taD7iya(ti)
A non-literal translation:
علينا أن نشجِّع الناس على التضحية
3alayna an nushajji3a 'n-naasa 3ala 't-taD7iya(ti).


----------



## ayed

*نعد/نهيء الناس للتضحية(يضحوا بأنفسهم)0*


----------



## elroy

The problem with علينا is that it does not necessarily mean "it is up to us" but rather "we have to."  Of course, in certain contexts "it is up to us" can have a meaning similar to "we have to," but we don't have the context!   Linguist, it would be best if you gave us the context so we can suggest the most appropriate solution.  This also applies to the choice between ذبائح and تضحية.


----------



## linguist786

Well isn't the example sentence enough for the context?

I don't really have a "context" as such, I was just wondering about the structure of such a sentence in Arabic. I'm not doing a translation or anything.

I think علينا is good because it translate well into Urdu too (lit. "it is on us"), meaning "we should"/"we have the responsibility of.."

About "sacrifice", I meant more in terms of "mujaahida" (do you have this word in Arabic? It sounds Arabic. We have it in Urdu). My interpretation of "mujaahida" is when you sacrifice (for example) your home and comforts to do something that is, say, against your desire (but you need to do it to benefit yourself).

Tell me what you think.


----------



## elroy

Ok, I see how I misunderstood your intentions.  Yes, the example was enough context if all you were interested in was the structure "make (somebody) ready." 

علينا in Arabic generally means "we have to" or "we are expected to."

As for "sacrifice," in the context you describe تضحية is the word you're looking for.


----------



## linguist786

That's great. 
Thanks everyone!

Just a small question - 

when using 3alaynaa, is it enough to put the maSdar straight after it?
(Like cherine's sentence: 3alayna i3daadu 'n-naasi lit-taDHiyati)
I'm guessing it is, since literally it would mean "upon us - the preparation - of the people - for the sacrifice". (The preparation of the people is upon us for sacrifice)


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:


> About "sacrifice", I meant more in terms of "mujaahida" (do you have this word in Arabic? It sounds Arabic. We have it in Urdu). My interpretation of "mujaahida" is when you sacrifice (for example) your home and comforts to do something that is, say, against your desire (but you need to do it to benefit yourself).


In Arabic it's mujaah*a*da على وزن مُفاعَلة  (mufaa3ala) and it does mean fighting against something, like مجاهدة الشهوات fighting against desires or lust.
But the word for sacrifice in Arabic is تضحية not مجاهدة .



linguist786 said:


> when using 3alaynaa, is it enough to put the maSdar straight after it?
> (Like cherine's sentence: 3alayna i3daadu 'n-naasi lit-taDHiyati)
> I'm guessing it is, since literally it would mean "upon us - the preparation - of the people - for the sacrifice". (The preparation of the people is upon us for sacrifice)


It's enough because there's no use of the verb to be in Arabic 

But we can also use أن+الفعل instead of the maSdar, so instead of
علينا إعداد
we can say:
علينا أن نُعِدَّ


----------



## clevermizo

You know, I don't know why this is, maybe because I've been watching lots of B movies recently - but for some reason I automatically assumed the original intent of the sentence was to prepare the people to offer ritualized animal sacrifices. That seems really silly now, but oh well.

Ugh. Haha. People also seem to be preferring أعدّ to جهّز. I must have also made an error with the preposition, as that threw people off too, but it seems like it would be لـ? 

I've been eating mostly vegetarian this week - I wonder if I have animal slaughter on the brain.


----------



## clevermizo

cherine said:


> علينا أن نشجِّع الناس على التضحية
> 3alayna an nushajji3a 'n-naasa 3ala 't-taD7iya(ti).



Does شجّع mean to give courage? Or strengthen their hearts?

Edit: Never mind, I looked it up. Encourage, embolden, hearten, etc.


----------



## cherine

Yes, شجّع is encourage.

As for "it's up to us" I remembered another possibility: لنا
So we can say: لنا أن نشجِّع الناس which means it's up to us, or "we can".


----------

